# Puppy scared of grooming



## Evita (Jul 10, 2014)

My puppy is 4 months old lagotto/retriver mix. Her fur is semi curly and not very long, but very thin on the parts where it is longer (mostly head and paws). The fur is starting to get tangled on those areas, but she just doesn't like brushing.

I only have her for a week, so I'm being slow with introducing new things. She was not brushed with her previous owners. When I first tried to brush her, I did it on her back, she turned around and looked at it and ran away. Letting her leave probably wasn't a good idea, but I guess I didn't want her to feel like I may do unpleasant things to her if she comes to me.

Today I tried to include grooming to her starting training of down/up, but she was very "no, please don't touch me which this thing." I tried to wash the brush in case it had some strange scents and tried using a different brush but she had the same reaction. Now she doesn't even want to come near the brush.

She does not have any issued with touching. She is relaxed when I pick her up, she doesn't mind me touching her ears, paws or tail and she loves petting in general. The only area she doesn't really like to be touched is her face near the eyes. She stays still even when I remove plant seeds that get stuck in her fur. But brushing....nope. She arches her back and moves away.

I don't really know what is the best approach, so I left it alone. I was thinking having someone hold her still on a lead and start very slowly, with only few brush strokes to begin with and then a treat and petting, so she doesn't get frustrated with it and can relate grooming with treats.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would start even slower than that, and treat her for just looking at the brush, sniffing it/etc. Then you can work up to you holding it, have her sniff, treat, touch it to her back, treat and so on.

If her hair gets tangled easily it's possible it hurt the last time she was groomed, so she may have negative associations with it.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

What kind of brush are you using? I can't go near my fluffy white dog with a slicker. I bought a soft pin brush from Madan. http://www.paws-and-tails.com/madanbrush.aspx Brushing may not be his favorite thing but it is so much easier now.


----------



## Evita (Jul 10, 2014)

I like the slower suggestion, but what do I do if she doesn't even want to go near it or sniff it? Her hair is a mix of shorter coat and lagotto coat with straight or only slightly curly hair, latter getting tangled. I had to cut it a few times when plant parts got too tangled in it. She does not mind scissors.

I am using a dog brush which has a pinned side and this kind of thing on the other https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...FZv0Bvkn0XxaUmqyS7Fx4s93XBdWw1DH61ok43wg-n0jb

I tried to use a human pin brush as well. She seems to feel the same about any.

I started with her back as she only has short coat there which does not get tangled. It really does seem like she has some negative experience with it. Thank you for replies.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

It is called desensitization. Grooming is new to her and sort of scary because it is important to you and involves strange objects that aren't toys. 

Put the brush on the floor when you are playing with her, toss small treats on the floor near it and such. 

She needs to allow you to handle her all over including her ears, mouth, feet and tail area so also be sure to stroke her and handle her feet and such, admire her pretty puppy teeth and such. 

Once that brush isn't a strange object just because it is always laying around and she allows you to handle her all over then stroke the brush over her back if that is where she is most comfortable being stroked. Don't try to get out any snarls, just run it over her back a couple times telling her how clever she is getting 'groomed'. Every time you 'groom' her add a stroke or two and move the brush to new areas. Just a stroke on new spots. You can do many grooming sessions a day just the way you practice down, sit and such with her.

I always use tiny cookies as rewards for handling challenges and put the dog on a special spot for grooming to attempt to limit any goofiness. I built a grooming/potting table in the back yard, many use the top of the washer or dryer. Just be sure the footing is secure and you both are comfortable. Grooming is just as essential as leash training, recalls and house training but it can be done gently a little at a time.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

So Cavalier said:


> What kind of brush are you using? I can't go near my fluffy white dog with a slicker. I bought a soft pin brush from Madan. http://www.paws-and-tails.com/madanbrush.aspx Brushing may not be his favorite thing but it is so much easier now.


What is a slicker? Thank you!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

souffoue said:


> What is a slicker? Thank you!


It's a brush that looks something like this one; http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41WllPKHCDL._SY300_.jpg


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm just going to add, that just b/c the dog seems scared of something does NOT always mean there was harm done to them.

I've been a professional dog groomer for 4yrs, and I can't even begin to count the number of dogs that don't just don't like grooming; Getting them used to it at a younger age helps, but does not always promise to provide a dog willing to sit still w/out restraint for something as simple as brushing.


----------



## souffoue (Jul 7, 2014)

ireth0 said:


> It's a brush that looks something like this one; http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41WllPKHCDL._SY300_.jpg


Thank you!


----------



## Evita (Jul 10, 2014)

I think it may just be instinctive puppy fear of new things. She is scared of a lot of new objects, but soon becomes okay with them; after she makes sure they aren't about to jump on her, I suppose. The brush seemed to be scarier though (perhaps a strange scent?). The issue I've had after was her getting scared of ME when It was training time. She would do the training but move away from me right after and avoid my hand. But only when I had clicker and treats. So I figured I had to take a step back and make sure she did not associate training with something bad, so I eliminated the brush all together. She seemed to forget about it in like a week and surprisingly, she did not mind a comb when I tried using one. So now I got her her own comb and I am using this instead. I am being super careful with it and I'm so far only brushing untangled areas, rewarding her every time, but she seems to be pretty comfortable with it.


----------

